# Bob update



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

Hey guys,

You will be glad to hear I have upgraded Bob's tank to a 180 gal. (6x2x2)

Hes been in it for the past month and hes doing great. He really appreciates the extra space and has become a lot more active. It was one hell of a job transfering him into the new tank but seeing him now makes it worth while.

Here are some pics I appologise about about the quality


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

well, this is the first time ive seen bob, but bloody hell what an awesome rhom









you goin to leave the tank bare so hes got plenty of room, or is that future plans?

ian


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

holycrap man..how big is he and i dont mean tip of tail to tip of mouth..i mean up and down thats a tall rhom..


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

I prefer to keep the tank fairly bare because it gives him more room to swim. He will end up knocking over most of the decor so I dont bother adding it. I may add a few more rocks but nothing to substantial as it will get in his way.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooooooww














he's verry big!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> holycrap man..how big is he and i dont mean tip of tail to tip of mouth..i mean up and down thats a tall rhom..
> [snapback]1102025[/snapback]​


Hes about 10 inches high probably pushing 12 with the fins.


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

what a monster


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

need a bigger tank for that monster i think rhoms that size should have 7 foot plus tanks


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That's a beast!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

the pics do this fish little justice, I am 1 of few people to see this Rhom in real time, and belive me it takes your breath away, it just an awesome sight............

for BOB









great work Gareth


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice, one of the finest looking rhoms on the board


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

awesome rhom


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

what a nice big phish! I'm sure he is much happier with the larger tank!


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

flash! said:


> the pics do this fish little justice, I am 1 of few people to see this Rhom in real time, and belive me it takes your breath away, it just an awesome sight............
> 
> for BOB
> 
> ...










The first time i saw Bob i could not beleive the size of him. He is 4 inches bigger than my rhom but when you see him in person he looks more like 20 inches bigger. He is 1 hell of an awesome rhom.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice dude, looks like a beast....


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

your tank and fish whip ass


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

bob is so badass


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

wow...what a monster!!!
i dunno if i missed it, but hopw big is he?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a MONSTER!! I bet he is a lot happier with a big tank.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

HIs HUggeee great looking MmmOnster


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow...thats all i can say. Even fills up a 180. Great Rhom.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

wayne.140 said:


> flash! said:
> 
> 
> > the pics do this fish little justice, I am 1 of few people to see this Rhom in real time, and belive me it takes your breath away, it just an awesome sight............
> ...


wayne i cant believe xenon hasnt bitched about your sig, it takes up like half a page


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> wayne.140 said:
> 
> 
> > flash! said:
> ...


Dont Snitch man...









Bob is Sweet. Bob is massive. Bob looks lie a silverish Basketball


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys











redbellyjx said:


> wow...what a monster!!!
> i dunno if i missed it, but hopw big is he?
> [snapback]1102518[/snapback]​


Hes 16 inches long


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> wayne i cant believe xenon hasnt bitched about your sig, it takes up like half a page


 Grass


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

UAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

god man man the thing is huge nice


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

god man man the thing is huge nice


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

god man man the thing is huge nice


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> god man man the thing is huge nice
> [snapback]1103490[/snapback]​


You only had to say it the once dude


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

that bad boy is hugemungus.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Monster fish, perfect specimen!!!























I envy you! If eltwitcho's rhom is Sauron then yours must be the Balrog of Moria!!! That is just an unbelievable gorgeous fish!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

That rhom is ginormous...

Congrats on getting him the new and spacious home.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Bob is a monster
















You get him from martin? Im guessing he is one of (the?) largest in the UK?


----------



## TheGreatGarf (May 29, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Bob is a monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got him from an old p-fury user called KINGRHOM. Where he got Bob from is anyones guess. He didnt tell me









As for if Bob is the largest Rhom in the UK Im afraid I dont know the answer. I personally have not heard of any larger than him but there is always a chance someone has one hiding away somewhere


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Amazin rhom mate


----------

